# Death of a bait



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

One of my jerkbaits bit the dust yesterday. It had become my favorite one for the lake I fish a lot. I caught 29 fish with it, not a lot but the most on one of my lures. They weren't all muskies, some were pike. After I hit the 10 or 11 mark, I let it go to see how much abuse it could take. I now know. It was built with reflective tape under the etex and I assume got water underneath the tape and lifted the etex. It cracked all along the bottom and the etex finally chipped off with the tape and right down to the bare wood. I'll post pics up tomorrow morning as I'm heading to bed for nightturn tonight. It's still got plenty of life left in it, but I'm retiring it. I'll build some more this winter after the garage is finished.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are the pics of the lure. This is the tape pulling away from underneath the epoxy.










I believe water got underneath the tape and lifted it. Here is the other side and what is left of it.










As you can see it's trashed! At least I know how to build another.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a greAt profile for a jerk bait. No wonder they loved it.


----------

